# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  ξεκλειδωμα κινητου

## TSAKALI

Μια φιλη εχει ενα κινητο νοκια 6131 και ειναι κλειδωμενο , δηλ, βαζει αλλη σιμ και δεν 
ανοιγει. Υπαρχει τροπος να ξεκλειδωσει ωστε να το χρησιμοποιησει ? και πως ?
θα προτιμουσα να μου συστηνατε καποιο μαγαζι στη Θεσσαλονικη ,που να κανει τετοιες 
δουλειες , δεν θελω να το κανω εγω γιατι δεν σκαμπαζω απο κινητα...

υ.γ δεν ειναι κλεμμενο , οπου πηγε της ζητησαν τιμολογιο
αγορας και αυτη δεν εχει .

----------


## rep

ολα τα bb5(σειρα τηλ νοκια) κινητα ξεκλειδωνουν μονο με καποιο μηχανημα τυπου ufs κλπ .δεν ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις τα περισσοτερα καταστηματα  παιρνουν 15 ευρω γιαυτη τη εργασια.

----------


## TSAKALI

Ζητανε τιμολογιο  αγορας για να το ξεκλειδωσουν.. εχεις κανεναν συνεργατη σου εδω , φιλε Χρυσοστομε ? να την στειλουμε την γυναικα?
Αμα ερθει σε σενα θα το ξεκλειδωσεις ? αντε να τους στειλω να παρουν καθαρο αερα εκει στη Βεροια...

----------


## rep

κατα 99% δεν θελει τιμολογιο.τωρα αν η φιλη σου ειναι πολυ μελαχρινη και φοραει παρδαλα ρουχα και οταν παει να το κανει τρεμει απο φοβο μπορει να το ζητησουν.αν μου το στειλεις δεν θα σου παρω χρηματα.

----------


## TSAKALI

Ευχαριστω φιλε , αλλα επειδη ειναι η δουλεια σου πρεπει να πληρωθεις..
στειλε σε μηνυμα που να σε βρουν οι ανθρωποι, εγω να τους δοσω τα στοιχεια σου
και αυτοι ας κανουν οτι νομιζουν , μπορει να το στειλουν και με το κτελ , η με κουριερ..
..η ας επικοινωνισουν μαζι σου.. και ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να πληρωθεις...
ευχαριστω και παλι.

υ.γ δεν ειναι μελαχροινη , ειναι μεγαλη κυρια ,γυναικα γειτονα , που εχασε το αδερφο της
και αυτο το κρατησε ως ενθυμιο (του αδερφου της ηταν)

----------


## leosedf

Στην τελική αν δεν θέλεις να το στείλεις είμαι κι εγώ εδώ. Στο ξεκλειδώνω σε δευτερόλεπτα. Βρίσκομαι Θεσσαλονίκη, αν χρειαστεί στείλε μου ένα ΠΜ να σου δώσω τηλέφωνο οποτε χρειαστεί να περάσει να το ανοίξουμε να τελειώσει η υπόθεση  :Smile:  Χωρίς χρήματα φυσικά, δεν έχω κατάστημα κλπ.

----------


## maouna

καλησπέρα.εγώ έχω ένα LG gs290 το οποίο είναι κλειδωμένο στην  ισπανική vodafone. έχω την κάρτα sim  που είχε μεσα.  στο ιντερνετ που εψαξα διάβασα ότι ξεκλειδώνετε μόνο με τη χρήση ενός κουτιού ,οπότε και το παράτησα το θέμα. 

μπορει κανεις να βοηθήσει ¨?

----------


## leosedf

Κουτιού?? Anyway αν είσαι Θεσσαλονίκη πές μου.

----------


## maouna

οχι κουτιου.το κινητό ανήκε σε ισπάνό προφανώς ,του οποιου του επεσε στ αμάξι μιας εταιριας μεταφορων που δουλευει ενας φίλος μου.το κινητό δεν το ζήτησε κανεις και το κρατησε ο φιλος μου.μετα του το ζήτησα εγώ μιας και παλια που ειχα ενα ericsson k750i του ειχα αλλαξει τον αδοξαστο σε φλασαρισματα και mods. nomisa oti to lg θα απαιτει κατι παρομοιο αλλα τελικα χρειαχεται ενα κουτι για να διαβασεισ το κωδικό απτη sim...

----------


## leosedf

Η ο φίλος rep ή εγώ είμαστε στη διάθεση σου ανάλογα με την τοποθεσία σου.

----------


## GrgVavric

Για χαρά ψάχνω λύση στο εξής: πρόσφατα αγόρασα ένα nokia 5800 xpress music (δώρο για τη γυναίκα μου, οπότε είναι σημαντικό να λυθεί το πρόβλημα) από ebay Αγγλίας και είναι κλειδωνένο στο 3 network. Δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και ψάχνω λύση να το ξεκλειδώσω......οπότε κάθε βοήθεια δεκτή!!!!! Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## leosedf

Γιώργο δεν πρόλαβα να σου απαντήσω με ΠΜ λόγω του οτι ήμουν στους δρόμους και τώρα γύρισα.
Σχετικά με το τηλέφωνο πάνε στο http://www.sfiflasher.ro/downloads.php?do=file&id=10 και κάνε download to SFI flasher.
Εγκατέστησε το και τρέξτο, τσέκαρε το dead usb και πάτα connect, μετά πάνε στο support tab και δές το HW ID σου και μετά πάνε στο http://register.sfiflasher.ro/ και κάνε εγγραφή με όλα τα στοιχεία και το HW ID σου και περίμενε email με τον κωδικό του προγράμματος. Ξαναπάνε στο support μέσα στο πρόγραμμα κάνε επικόλληση τον κωδικό και πάτα update licence και πάτα yes.

Μετά απο όλα αυτά άνοιξε το τηλέφωνο σου και ξεκίνα το χωρίς κάρτα sim και σύνδεσε το με USB στον υπολογιστή, άνοιξε το πρόγραμμα και πάτα connect (με dead usb)και στο unlock settings τσέκαρε το codes unlock και στα δεξιά πάτα το UNLOCK και ακολούθα τίποτα οδηγίες αν έχει.
Λογικά θα στο ξεκλειδώσει, αν όχι δώσε χρήματα σε κατάστημα και άνοιξε το.
Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να βιαστείς γιατί το πρόγραμμα θα σταματήσει να λειτουργεί δωρεάν μετά τις 31/12/2010

----------


## leosedf

Επίσης αν δεν δουλέψει το codes unlock χρησιμοποίησε την επιλογή enter codes, μετά πάτα το INF και unlock.

----------


## GrgVavric

Χρειάζομαι βοήθεια σχετικά με το εξής ζήτημα...... Έχω ένα nokia 5800 xpress music  κλειδωμένο σε 3 network από Αγγλία. Το πήρα μέσα από ebay και δεν μπορώ  να το χρησιμοποιήσω. Τι μπορώ και τι πρέπει να κάνω για να το  ξεκλειδώσω. Υπάρχει κάποια λύση ? Ενοείται ότι είμαι διατεθιμένος να  πληρώσω για να ξεκλειδωθεί το κινητό. Θα σου ήμουν υπόχρεως αν με  βοηθούσες.

----------


## GrgVavric

ΟΚ ΤΗΑΝΚΣ!!!!! ΕΙΣΑΙ ΘΕΟΣ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Zak

έχω ένα samsung omnia 2 και θέλω να σπάσω το λογισμικό για να βάζο δωρεάν εφαρμογές

----------


## leosedf

Ζακ εδώ μέσα σεν συζητάμε για παράνομες πράξεις όπως το να βάζεις δωρεάν εφαρμογές που κανονικά πρέπει να πληρώσεις.

----------


## button

Καλησπέρα Κωνσταντίνε επειδή είδα οτι ανέφερες το θέμα με flash  και επειδή το myphone δεν δίνει απάντηση σε σχετικό ερώτημα.. 
Θέλω να περάσω διαφορετικό FW απο χρηστές που έφτιαξαν στο impart foroum και εχω λίγο μπερδευτώ με τα χάλια αγγλικά μου αν κάνω λάθος η κάτι πάει στραβά  το κινητό είναι dead άλλα γίνεται να το επαναφέρω γιατί  δοκίμασα με JAF έκανα οτι είδα απο youtube και οδηγίες άλλα δεν γίνεται τίποτα ...

----------


## leosedf

Γιάννη για τί συσκευή μιλάς?

----------


## navar

> Γιάννη για τί συσκευή μιλάς?



 ψηλιάζομαι οτι ο καημός του γιάννη είναι ενα Iphone !

----------


## leosedf

JAF κλπ δεν θα βοηθήσουν σε iphone. Κάθε συσκευή έχει τα δικά της, δεν μπορείς με εργαλείο NOKIA να διορθώσεις apple.

----------


## button

> ψηλιάζομαι οτι ο καημός του γιάννη είναι ενα Iphone !



Οχυρέ  τι λες δεν θα έδινα ούτε 10€ για iphone με το κουτό ξυπνητήρι που έχει  αντίθετα εχω Nokia N97mini

----------


## charged

:Biggrin:  free licences extended!!!! http://www.sfiflasher.ro/showthread....enses-extented

----------


## leosedf

To ξέρουμε ήδη όσοι έχουμε κάνει register, δεν χρειάζεται δυό μηνύματα για να το διατυμπανίσουν, πόσο μάλλον τα πρώτα σου εδω μέσα Ευάγγελε.

----------


## button

αυτό δεν το ξέρα :Huh:

----------


## charged

> To ξέρουμε ήδη όσοι έχουμε κάνει register, δεν χρειάζεται δυό μηνύματα για να το διατυμπανίσουν, πόσο μάλλον τα πρώτα σου εδω μέσα Ευάγγελε.




sorry.... einai apo thn xara mou!!!!!! :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

lol πόσα τηλέφωνα ξεκλείδωσες δηλαδή? :P

----------


## button

> lol πόσα τηλέφωνα ξεκλείδωσες δηλαδή? :P



Η ποσες φορες κλειδωσε το ιδιο χαχαχ

----------


## charged

> Η ποσες φορες κλειδωσε το ιδιο χαχαχ



aurio vre paidia to pairnw sta xeria mou xalarwste!!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## leosedf

Κλειδωμένο? Ποια συσκευή είναι?

----------


## charged

> Κλειδωμένο? Ποια συσκευή είναι?




nokia 5800 express music (simlock: vodafone uk)

----------


## leosedf

To κακό της υπόθεσης είναι οτι το λογισμικό δεν ξεκλειδώνει συσκευές μέσω USB αλλα μέσω FBUS interface. Αν δεν έχεις δηλαδή κάποια συσκευή όπως το jaf η ufs το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι αναβάθμιση και κάνα δυό άλλα.

----------


## charged

> To κακό της υπόθεσης είναι οτι το λογισμικό δεν ξεκλειδώνει συσκευές μέσω USB αλλα μέσω FBUS interface. Αν δεν έχεις δηλαδή κάποια συσκευή όπως το jaf η ufs το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι αναβάθμιση και κάνα δυό άλλα.




υπάρχει πιθανότητα να είναι ήδη ξεκλειδωμένο? αλλιώς θα πρέπει να το πάω σε κατάστημα Nokia????

----------


## charged

http://www.sfiflasher.ro/showthread....a-FBUS-and-USB  :Blink: 

ή μήπως εδώ αναφέρει απλή αναβάθμιση???????? ωχ αγχώθηκα!!!!!  :Sad:

----------


## spirakos

Γεια χαρα κ απο μενα
Εχω ενα νοκια 3310 express music εδω και 2 χρονια κ κα8εται,Μπορει και 3 εχω ξεχασει..
Η ιστορια εχει ως εξης:Το πηρα απο αγγλια κλειδωμενο σε Ο2
Αρχικα εμπενα κανονικα στο μενου χωρισ καρτα απλα δε μπορουσα να βαλω ελληνικο δικτυο
Το πηγα σε μερικους "ειδικους" και δε μπορεσαν να κανουν κατι
Ο τελευταιος πολυυυυυ "ειδικος" καταφερε να το κανει να μην ανοιγει καν!
Για την ακριβεια ανοιγει γραφει "contact service" και στα καπακια κλεινει
Υπαρχει περιπτωση να σωθει?Με τη ζελατινα ακομα το εχω

----------


## rep

nokia 3310 xpress music δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει.ξαναδες το μοντελο κια πες μας.

----------


## spirakos

Ναι συγνωμη, το 5310 xpress music ειναι

----------


## leosedf

> http://www.sfiflasher.ro/showthread....a-FBUS-and-USB 
> 
> ή μήπως εδώ αναφέρει απλή αναβάθμιση???????? ωχ αγχώθηκα!!!!!



Ναι αναφέρει μόνο αναβάθμιση.
Μόνο αυτός που σου το πούλησε μπορεί να σου πεί αν είναι κλειδωμένο η όχι.





> Γεια χαρα κ απο μενα
> Εχω ενα νοκια 3310 express music εδω και 2 χρονια κ κα8εται,Μπορει και 3 εχω ξεχασει..
> Η ιστορια εχει ως εξης:Το πηρα απο αγγλια κλειδωμενο σε Ο2
> Αρχικα εμπενα κανονικα στο μενου χωρισ καρτα απλα δε μπορουσα να βαλω ελληνικο δικτυο
> Το πηγα σε μερικους "ειδικους" και δε μπορεσαν να κανουν κατι
> Ο τελευταιος πολυυυυυ "ειδικος" καταφερε να το κανει να μην ανοιγει καν!
> Για την ακριβεια ανοιγει γραφει "contact service" και στα καπακια κλεινει
> Υπαρχει περιπτωση να σωθει?Με τη ζελατινα ακομα το εχω



 Λογικό να στο κατέστρεφαν τότε. Αν ήταν όντως ειδικοί θα σου λέγαν να το βάλεις στην άκρη μέχρι να βρεθεί τρόπος.

Πλέον υπάρχει τρόπος αλλα μάλλον θα πρέπει να τα στείλετε στον Χρυσόστομο (rep), κι εγώ θα μπορούσα αλλα δεν προλαβαίνω λόγω δουλειάς και είμαι και πιό μακριά. Πλέον τα BB5 ξεκλειδώνουν αλλα μόνο με εξοπλισμό.

----------


## button

ωραία άμα κάνω πατάτα με Ν97μίνι και cystom firmwale έχουμε ειδικούς

----------


## spirakos

Λεγοντας εξοπλισμο σιγουρα δεν εννοεις το usb καλωδιο
Μπορω να προσπαθησω με λιγη καθογηση 
Ετσι κ αλλιως εχει παλιωσει το κινητο δεν εχω να χασω κατι περισσοτερο
Απλα για το γαμωτο..σα να το πηρα τσαμπα..

----------


## rep

ο κωσταντινος λεει απλα οτι χωρις καποιο μηχανημα δεν γινεται τιποτα .κατι τετοιο http://www.techgsm.com/cat_Nokia_183.html

----------


## charged

:Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  άργησα λίγο να το πω.... ευτυχώς ήταν ξεκλειδωμένο!!! έβαλα και τα ελληνικά (έγινε debrand), άλλαξα και την microSD της μάνας του με μια Kingstone για να μην μου κάνει κολλήματα και πετάει το μηχάνημα!!! όλα καλά!

----------


## goosey

> Γιώργο δεν πρόλαβα να σου απαντήσω με ΠΜ λόγω του οτι ήμουν στους δρόμους και τώρα γύρισα.
> Σχετικά με το τηλέφωνο πάνε στο http://www.sfiflasher.ro/downloads.php?do=file&id=10 και κάνε download to SFI flasher.
> Εγκατέστησε το και τρέξτο, τσέκαρε το dead usb και πάτα connect, μετά πάνε στο support tab και δές το HW ID σου και μετά πάνε στο http://register.sfiflasher.ro/ και κάνε εγγραφή με όλα τα στοιχεία και το HW ID σου και περίμενε email με τον κωδικό του προγράμματος. Ξαναπάνε στο support μέσα στο πρόγραμμα κάνε επικόλληση τον κωδικό και πάτα update licence και πάτα yes.
> 
> Μετά απο όλα αυτά άνοιξε το τηλέφωνο σου και ξεκίνα το χωρίς κάρτα sim και σύνδεσε το με USB στον υπολογιστή, άνοιξε το πρόγραμμα και πάτα connect (με dead usb)και στο unlock settings τσέκαρε το codes unlock και στα δεξιά πάτα το UNLOCK και ακολούθα τίποτα οδηγίες αν έχει.
> Λογικά θα στο ξεκλειδώσει, αν όχι δώσε χρήματα σε κατάστημα και άνοιξε το.
> Επίσης καλό θα ήταν να βιαστείς γιατί το πρόγραμμα θα σταματήσει να λειτουργεί δωρεάν μετά τις 31/12/2010



Καλώς σας βρήκα στο forum!
H παραπάνω απάντηση αφορά το 6131 που αφορά το θέμα?  Ή δεν βοηθάει το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα για το 6131?
Ρωτάω γιατι έχω ένα 6131 και μια στις τρεις φορές στο άνοιγμα μου βγάζει το γνωστό "τηλέφωνο με περιορισμούς" και ζητάει κωδικό.
Λέω 1 στις 3 γιατι το κλείνω, το ξαναανοίγω, και ανοίγει και δουλεύει κανονικά, με τη sim κλπ.

----------


## rep

το προβλημα σου ειναι καθαρα στην πλακετα και οχι στο λογισμικο.

----------


## goosey

Δηλαδή κάποιο κόλημα στην πλακέτα? Και να βγάζει το κόλημα ότι είναι και καλά κλειδωμένο?  Δεν ξέρω, ασυνήθηστο μου φαίνεται...  Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι?

----------


## leosedf

Θα μπορούσες αρχικά να του κάνεις μια αναβάθμιση για να δείς πώς πάει.

----------


## goosey

O.K. θα δοκιμάσω.  
Πάντως πρέπει να πληρώσω σε ΝΟΚΙΑ Store ή μπορώ να το κάνω και με το καλώδιο για το pc και το ΝΟΚΙΑ PC SUITE ?
Και που θα βρω το νεότερο soft?

----------


## rep

οι τελευταιες εκδοσεις του pc suite εχουν επιλογη για αναβαθμηση τεταρτη σειρα τριτο πληκτρο κανει μονο του την διαδικασια να φορτωσει το προγραμμα.

----------


## goosey

Yπάρχει το πλήκτρο που λες  "ενημέρωση λογισμικού τηλεφώνου"  αλλά πατώντας το μου βγάζει  *"αυτή η εφαρμογή δεν είναι πια διαθέσιμη για το NOKIA PC SUITE. Μόνο απο το NOKIA OVI SUITE".* 
Άντε να το κατεβάσω κι αυτό να δούμε.
Πάντως η συσκευή πρέπει να είναι κλειδωμένη, αφού κι όταν ανάβει κανονικά, όπως νομίζω, έχει προβλήματα, άλλοτε δεν βρίσκει δίκτυο, άλλοτε δεν βγάζει όλο το μενου, κι άλλα  πολλά περίεργα.  
Επίσης δεν πρέπει να είχε ελληνικά "απο τη μάνα του" (αν και γράφει ελληνικά) αφού και το πληκτρολόγιο είναι όλο λατινικό.  
Όχι οτι θα καιγόμουνα να το φτιάξω, απλά με έχει εντυπωσιάσει η ποιότητα της οθόνης του! 
Τέτοια δεν έχω δει ούτε σε σημερινά μοντέλα!

----------


## goosey

Πριν κάνω αναβάθμιση, κάτι άλλο που παρατήρησα.
Το κινητό με κάθε sim κάνει τα δικά του. Τα παραπάνω κόλπα τα έκανε με Q  ενώ με Vodafone φαίνεται να ανοίγει και να δουλεύει κανονικά.  Μόνο την ώρα-ημερομηνία δεν εμφανίζει στην οθόνη, με τίποτα, με ότι ρύθμιση και να κάνω.
Τι να πω, θα κάνω αναβάθμιση...

----------


## goosey

'Εκανα αναβάθμιση με το ΝΟΚΙΑ PC SUITE κι ευτυχώς όλα μια χαρά. Δουλεύει κανονικά! :Thumbup:

----------

